# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kë program përdorni për dëgjimin e muzikës?

## Davius

Me qenese sot kemi nje numer te madh programesh ku mund te ndegjohet muzika dmth kenget ne formatin mp3 ose wma, ose waw po bejme nje sondazh te thjeshte se cili eshte programi qe perdorni ju per muzik.

----------


## chicita_bonita

ok un perdor window madia player 10 edhe eshte persmari po deshe me e bo download bej nje kerkim ne googole edhe eshte free edhe ben burn cd me te ose mund ti futesh ne pc tende nga sd edhe real one player seshte i keq po un perdor ate qe permnda me siper ok ja kalofsh mire edhe good job per temen qe ke hap

----------


## Sherri

wma 10 eshte shume i mire po erdhe winamp nuk eshte aspak keq

----------


## REJDI

winamp dhe BPM studio i cili eshte program for deejay  :shkelje syri: 

Rejdi

----------


## werewolf

une perdor XMMS

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

une perdor real player esht shum e mir

----------


## besart

Kryesisht përdori Winamp, por nganjëherë edhe Windows Media Player, të tjerë jo.

----------


## benseven11

Perdor BS Player,Winamp.Per ti bere katalog dhe degjuar perdor edhe media monkey

----------


## ElMajico

windows media player 10 dhe real. kto te dy-ja

----------


## saimiri-uk

Winamp per mua dhe 25000 mp3 qe kam ne HDD eshte programi me i mire kjo per arsyen kryesore te funksionit J (jump) (jump to file) qe sic mund ta dini hap nje shfletues ku mund te shtypni emrin e nje grupi ose vetem emrin e kenges dhe ne sekonde kenga fillon te luaje. Gjithashtu kenget renditen ne Playlist Editor sipas folderave dhe emrave te kengeve ne HDD. 
Wicked!!!

----------


## darwin

Winamp eshte me te vertete shume program i lehte po pse nuk provoni njehere *QCD*, qe eshte po aq i lehte per sistemin Windows sa winamp, ose fundja dhe *iTunes*?? mbase ju mbushet mendja dhe ja merrni vetes nje iPod pastaj  :shkelje syri:

----------


## etan

Ku e futen Itunes keta bre Darwin ?

----------


## Mister Enigma

Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10, Windows Media Player 10 dhe Windows Media Player 10. Asnjë tjetër nuk më pëlqen në asnjë aspekt.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mad

Winamp...qe para se te kisha kompjuterin tim, e kam pas perdorur dhe shkarkuar skin-et e ndryshme. opsioni *J*(jump 2 file) eshte fantastik fare.
edhe XMMS gjate kohes se perdorimit te Mandrake, pothuaj i ngjashem me WinAmp.

{^_^}

----------


## StormAngel

Winamp dhe Windows Media Player. =))))

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

Real Player one dhe Windows Media, po windows media me pelqen me shum..

----------


## DaNgErOuS

windows media player, real player, quicktime dhe VLC 2 view unfinished downloads

----------


## beni67

Une perdor Winamp, eshte kollaj i perdorshem dhe ka  skin shume praktike.  Shendet te gjitheve

----------


## joanna

winamp dhe windows media player zakonisht  :posi:

----------


## La_Lune

*Winamp* ose *WMPlayer*

----------

